# How to restrict CUT, COPY, PASTE, DELETE, etc in Windows XP?



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 29, 2005)

Guys!

Is there ne way to restrict users in windows XP from CUT, COPY, PASTE, DELETE ne item?

Like ne registry key or gpedit.msc option?


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 31, 2005)

BUMP!!!

Is there no trick (registry key or ne other method) to restrict users from cut, copy, paste, delete the items?

Pls reply guys!


----------



## godsownman (Oct 31, 2005)

I have searched , But not found anything.

But what I understood , is that if you do disable these it will affect everything globally , i.e Ms word, excel , ppt etc and all other applications.

But I thought of another solution . I dont know if it is possible .

Why dont you try and disable the CLIPBOARD.

Without the clipboard nothing can be cut / copied and hence no pasting.

Regards


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Oct 31, 2005)

thnx buddy for ur response!

There is no problem if disabling these things also disable some other functionlities also.

And can u pls also mention how to disable clipboard?


----------



## godsownman (Oct 31, 2005)

Actually I have searched for quite some time for disabling the clipboard. You have to download some utility for that. I am not quite aware of that but you need not worry I will find out.

Regards


----------



## godsownman (Nov 1, 2005)

I am tired of searching but dont seem to find anything for either of them. But I read somewhere that you just hv to uninstall the clipboard.

Regards


----------



## rajas700 (Nov 1, 2005)

Create a hidden share
To create a hidden share, follow these steps:1. In Control Panel, double-click Administrative Tools, and then double-click Computer Management. 
2. Expand Shared Folders, right-click Shares, and then click New File Share. 
3. In the Folder to share box, type the path of the folder that you want to share, or click Browse to locate the folder. 
4. Type the share name that you want to use followed by a dollar sign, and then click Next. 
5. To make the share accessible to administrators only, select the Administrators have full control; other users have no access check box, and then click Finish. 
6. Click Yes to create another share, or click No to return to the Computer Management console


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 1, 2005)

How it'll protect to cut/copy/etc ?

I wanted to restrict these operations in all over the system, not in particular folder!!!


----------



## godsownman (Nov 2, 2005)

Vishal , 

I am extremely sorry I cannot provide any help . Actually I cannot find anything . However if you do find something please do bump this thread because even I want to know.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 2, 2005)

No problem buddy!

I'll search and will post here asap


----------



## Keith Sebastian (Nov 2, 2005)

Maybe you can do it by enabling advanced file system and sharing security features of WinXp Pro.

I'm assuming you have WinXP Pro on NTFS formatted drives. Open RegEdit and go to - 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Lsa

Change the DWORD value of the entry "ForceGuest" to 0.

Now Right Click on any folder, click "Sharing and Security" -> "Security". Change "Permissions" to suit your need.

I haven't tested this solution, and I'm not sure if it suits your needs, but there's no harm in trying.

Keith


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 2, 2005)

thnx buddy!

But the sad thing is that I'm not using NTFS partition.

And I wanted a trick to restrict these operations in whole system.

But again thnx for ur reply


----------

